# Cambiar celdas LI-On en Notebook



## cryingwolf (Jul 17, 2010)

gente del foro.. ya se que esto debe estar tratado ya. pero es un poco distinto.

les cuento porque.

tengo mi querida notebook compaq amrada M700 (pII 400 256 ram 30gb disco) 

resulta que hace mucho la bateria estaba muerta. no cargaba nada de nada.

despues consegui unos packs de otras m700 tambien que no cargaban. pero para mi sorpresa me puse a medir las celdas individualmente de todos los packs y algunas estabs en 0V y otras en 3.7 perfectamente.

logre juntar varias celdas que parecian ok. tenian 3.7v y si media en corto con el tester en 10 amp tiraban mas de 15 :|

arme un pack con esas celdas y oh sorpresa. si cargan y funcionan! me dan entre 45 min.. 1 hora como mucho. depende del uso.

el pack original es de 8 celdas. 4 pares de 2 celdas.

yo lo arme con 4 celdas. porque no juntaba 8 buenas.

yo se que esto no va a durar para siempre. asi que mientras disfruto escribir esto desde la cama voy pensando en celdas nuevas jeje

las 18650 originales no las consigo, tendria que pedirlas por internet.

lo que si consigo son unas pilas de litio de 3.7v y 2.4 A.
estas son tamaño pila AA.

mi idea es poner de esas. el tamaño es distinto, pero entran (sobra lugar) y son de la misma tension y de litio.
ademas si pongo 8 tendria mas corriente que las originales.


ustedes que me recomiendan hacer? algo mas que tenga que tener en cuenta? el PCB del pack?

cualquier cosa que puedan decirme me sirve para tener en cuenta.

saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2010)

¿A que te referis con pedirlas por Internet? MercadoLibre o DealExtreme
¿Donde conseguís las de litio AA?


----------



## cryingwolf (Jul 26, 2010)

las de litio AA las consigo en GB (rosario, santa fe). me mostraron 1. si quiero me traen las que les pida.

en ML se que venden las 18650. en dealextreme no se, no manejo esa pagina,


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2010)

Son links las palabras azules, estas a 1 click de saber si DealExtreme te las manda directamente desde China, porque me tomé el trabajo de apuntar el link al resultado del buscador 

Las 18650 que dicen "protected" son 3-4mm mas largas, no te sirven.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2010)

Mirad esto por si sirve de orientación:
http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=82387


----------

